# Sending image from VB.net to Matlab and vice versa



## furia_bhavesh (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi 

I require d following task 2 b done in my project.

 I m having .net front end n d processing of matlab ready...

I need to pass d image from .net to matlab 4 processing and again back from matlab to vb.net to display in GUI.

what all references  shall i give ?

is passing of image from vb.net to matlab possible??

I dunno anything about the COM tools....since  i m new to matlab.
i m ready to implement it if i get a step by step  method.

i m using VB.net 2003 and matlab R2008a

Thanx in  advance


----------

